# First stage of labour



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you think my girl is in the first stage of labour...she is panting quite a bit and can't keep still...She had an episode of shivering but that has stopped now....She has been frantically digging in the garden and trying to lie down in her dig also in her whelping box and even the other dogs bed...she just sits there panting looking into nothing....If i go up to the bathroom she is whinning.... she has not eaten her food yesterday or today but has had a few small pieces of liver today...Our other dog knows something is not right and is keeping here distance...

My god i was never this anxious when i was pregnant myself :tongue_smilie:


**********WE HAVE PUPPIES**********WE HAVE PUPPIES*********


----------



## bichons4me (May 29, 2012)

I love springers said:


> Do you think my girl is in the first stage of labour...she is panting quite a bit and can't keep still...She had an episode of shivering but that has stopped now....She has been frantically digging in the garden and trying to lie down in her dig also in her whelping box and even the other dogs bed...she just sits there panting looking into nothing....If i go up to the bathroom she is whinning.... she has not eaten her food yesterday or today but has had a few small pieces of liver today...Our other dog knows something is not right and is keeping here distance...
> 
> My god i was never this anxious when i was pregnant myself :tongue_smilie:


lol...yes sounds to me like stage 1 has began....just do what your doing ; keep an eye on her and keep all other dogs away, shouldnt be too long before stage 2 starts...keep us updated...awwww i'm excitied too, good luck and hope all goes well for her.
Do you know how many she has coming?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Best of luck


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

From her scan the vet said at least 6....so we shall see......Will keep updating as things progress...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

What day is she on? Get your camera ready!


----------



## linda64 (Jul 18, 2012)

i sure its day 59 for spinger as i am a day in front lol oh everyone got pups my girl keeping hold of hers. although we now have leaking milk that started late last night and her temp went to 36.4 but soon went up again we have clear discharge and she has eaten very little and slept alot.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Things are still the same but she is wanting to go under the tree in the garden all the time...she is a little monkey...and crying if i go out of sight..

Cinammontoast She is on day 59 today and the camera is ready

Wish she would hold on to them for a few more days but as with all babies they come when ready...


----------



## linda64 (Jul 18, 2012)

i cant to see the pics 

woops forgot the wait* to excited to wait lol


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope all goes well, I can't wait to see baby springers, What colours are you expecting?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, definitely sounds like the pups will soon be on their way!!!

When my girls are restless like this, I will lie in a room with curtains pulled, making sure all other people, dogs, etc., are all out of earshot and lie down and relax with them, sometimes both falling off to sleep. I find the calmness usually gets their bodies ready to have the babies. My girls usually have their pups on my sofa bed (covered in quilts and blankets) or the leather armchair. They don't want to know their whelping box until the babies are all delivered. 

Lots of good luck vibes being sent your way:001_smile:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> I hope all goes well, I can't wait to see baby springers, What colours are you expecting?


We are expecting liver and white and maybe tri :tongue_smilie:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

chichi said:


> Yes, definitely sounds like the pups will soon be on their way!!!
> 
> When my girls are restless like this, I will lie in a room with curtains pulled, making sure all other people, dogs, etc., are all out of earshot and lie down and relax with them, sometimes both falling off to sleep. I find the calmness usually gets their bodies ready to have the babies. My girls usually have their pups on my sofa bed (covered in quilts and blankets) or the leather armchair. They don't want to know their whelping box until the babies are all delivered.
> 
> Lots of good luck vibes being sent your way:001_smile:


Thanks for the vibes.....She is panting alot more now so things defo going in the right direction..Her whelping box is in the kitchen and i am going to chase everyone out and go and lie down with her in a bit...she has been up on the leather couch trying to dig but i had to lift her off....so she has fallen asleep on the floor....I'm in for a long night me thinks :biggrin5:


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Good luck, hope all goes well. Get the coffee pot going, you will need it!!!

Puppy Love x:001_smile:


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Good luck, sending lots of good pup vibes


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

3 beautiful liver and white girls so far weighing 10.3...10.6....and 7.3 and she is soooo tiny will add piccies later but just getting ready to go to vets if no more by 8.30....:001_smile: :001_smile: :001_smile:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope all continues to go well , congratulations


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats................I hope all's going well!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone xxx

We where about to go the vets and another puppy popped out..a boy this time weighing 10.9 oz...so we waited and an hour later she had another bitch weighing 8.8oz...So we are up to 5 and not one of them was in its membrane......
we are going to hang fire on the vets as she is still managing to pass them on her own but if she starts to look stressed then we will get her there in a flash

Mum and babies are doing fine......

Looks like i will be spoilt for choice on which girlie to keep :biggrin5:


----------



## bichons4me (May 29, 2012)

I love springers said:


> Thanks everyone xxx
> 
> We where about to go the vets and another puppy popped out..a boy this time weighing 10.9 oz...so we waited and an hour later she had another bitch weighing 8.8oz...So we are up to 5 and not one of them was in its membrane......
> we are going to hang fire on the vets as she is still managing to pass them on her own but if she starts to look stressed then we will get her there in a flash
> ...


so glad shes doing it herself, well done to her...awww bless i cannot wait for pics when you have a minute and congrats to you too x :001_smile:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

:001_wub: So pleased Liver and White baby springers


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Pics! Baby springers! :001_wub:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Just got back from the vets and it's not so good...The vets took an xray to see if any where left as she could not feel anymore.....There where 2..They gave her some oxytocin not sure if i spelt that right but anyway after about 5 mins she gave birth to another girl.....Now the sad bit...After 2 more injections the other puppy still has not been born and the vet thinks it might be dead....so if she has not had it by 7pm they are going to do a c section.......I am soooooooo gutted about the other puppy but mostly that my girl might have to go through that........

Anyway on a happier note we have 6 bitches and 1 dog and all have been on the milk bar  and i have also got some lactol as a couple of the puppies are very small.

Will let you know the outcome later and will try and get some piccies up


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

It sounds exciting keep us posted


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

sadly on the way back to the vets the 8th puppy was born breached....It was cold and blue and although they tried to revive her it was obviously not meant to be so our girl didn't have to have a c section......and she is now in her bed with her 6 baby girls and 1 baby boy...

God i have been up since 4am on monday morning and to say i am tired is an understatment.......

Just going to have some food as i am starving......

pic's will follow soon i promise


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I love springers said:


> sadly on the way back to the vets the 8th puppy was born breached....It was cold and blue and although they tried to revive her it was obviously not meant to be so our girl didn't have to have a c section......and she is now in her bed with her 6 baby girls and 1 baby boy...
> 
> God i have been up since 4am on monday morning and to say i am tired is an understatment.......
> 
> ...


looks like your pups and my kittens share a birthday!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm glad mum is safe and well, RIP little one who didn't make it  The sad side of nature. 


Can't wait for the photo's of the pups , once you have had some sleep


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry about the little one who didn't make it  but hurray for the others. Hope mum is ok.


----------



## bichons4me (May 29, 2012)

I love springers said:


> sadly on the way back to the vets the 8th puppy was born breached....It was cold and blue and although they tried to revive her it was obviously not meant to be so our girl didn't have to have a c section......and she is now in her bed with her 6 baby girls and 1 baby boy...
> 
> God i have been up since 4am on monday morning and to say i am tired is an understatment.......
> 
> ...


Hi
That is the sad part of breeding but at least mum and the other pups are ok and she didnt have to go through having a c-section. pics in the morning plz lol


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you and mum on the puppies, RIP little one who didn't make it 

Hope today is a little less stressful and you can start to enjoy the puppies.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds see familiar, my bitch had her first 13 pups from 9.10pm through to 7.30am, then nothing but I knew there was 1 more as she had a further lump in her tummy, we waiting til about 10.30am then phoned the vet, took her down and they also x-rayed her to find 3 further puppies still to be born. Gave her oxytocin injection and we went home. Then she had the first one, number 2 came along 1 hr later. We where also booked in to have a c section at 4.30 but luckily she had the last one just before we had to leave. Like you, I was so worried that after going through all that giving birth she was then going to have a c-section. Im so pleased she got the last little one out, sadly not alive but at least mum wasn't cut open, and she is now happy feeding her babies.

Best of luck, try and get some sleep!

Puppy Love x x


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I am so glad she did not need to have a c section...The last one was the only one with any membrane on and the placenta still attached....

Now this thing you call Sleep......what's that .........

Puppies are in the kitchen and i have been in the the lounge with the doors open so as soon as i hear a squeek im up....8 times last night but it is worth it to make sure she doesn't lay on any of them...All good times ahead i hope.

Have you got any of your beautiful puppies left or have they all gone to their new homes?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I love springers said:


> I am so glad she did not need to have a c section...The last one was the only one with any membrane on and the placenta still attached....
> 
> Now this thing you call Sleep......what's that .........
> 
> ...


Lack of sleep - chapped hands and a broken back - not to mention a few more grey hairs - all the things the books don't generally tell you about breeding.

I know I am coming to this thread late - sorry for the little one you lost 

On my first litter - my bitch delivered the first 6 pups with about an hour inbetween each one - we thought she had finished (c 8pm) - when suddenly around 1am it looked like she was starting again but nothing happening.

We dived in the car only for her to deliver number en-route - the vets weren't sure whether there were any more without x-raying - we chose not to at that point - number 8 arrived around 6am - I was convinced it would be dead - but mum in her usual style wouldn't let me have the pup until she had finished with it - a few minutes later we heard the welcoming wail of a new puppy - all 8 puppies survived.

On my other two litters we've lost a little one (both boys) a couple of weeks in, although it's been obvious pretty much from day 2 that they weren't thriving and hence were fed predominantly by us - sometimes mother nature knows best - it doesn't matter what you do, some things are simply not meant to be


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

I love springers said:


> I am so glad she did not need to have a c section...The last one was the only one with any membrane on and the placenta still attached....
> 
> Now this thing you call Sleep......what's that .........
> 
> ...


Hi,

You will have amazing times ahead, they are such a joy to bring them into the world and see them change and grow as the days go by. I miss all of mine, but do you know I cant imagine how I managed with 16, but hey ho, we got there in the end and 13 of them have gone to amazing new homes. Still got 1 bitch and 1 dog available but someone is coming to see the puppy dog 2moro morning. We are also keeping a dog from this litter - our Harvey!!

Keep us all posted, love to see some photos

Puppy Love x


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

swarthy said:


> Lack of sleep - chapped hands and a broken back - not to mention a few more grey hairs - all the things the books don't generally tell you about breeding.
> 
> I know I am coming to this thread late - sorry for the little one you lost
> 
> ...


I think i managed a bit more sleep last night and my back is not to bad at the moment and as for grey hairs i am blonde so cant really see them at the moment so worry about that later...we half new there was a problem with the last one as she was having trouble getting her out and all the others just popped out within 5 mins...We have got a couple that have lost a bit more weight so we are giving them lactol and also alone time on mum..I am a bit concerned about the boy as he does not seem to be doing aswell as the girls...We are back at the vets today for dew claw removal so i am going to get them checked over again...I believe infate and yes everything happens for a reason...


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Puppy Love said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will have amazing times ahead, they are such a joy to bring them into the world and see them change and grow as the days go by. I miss all of mine, but do you know I cant imagine how I managed with 16, but hey ho, we got there in the end and 13 of them have gone to amazing new homes. Still got 1 bitch and 1 dog available but someone is coming to see the puppy dog 2moro morning. We are also keeping a dog from this litter - our Harvey!!
> 
> ...


I don't know how you coped with 16 ..I'm sure once they are a bit more settled things will get better....I am hoping to keep a girl if everthing goes well and i have put some pic's up on another thread...will add more as soon as i can.....


----------

